# I'm not crazy right?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

this is the 4th ad for a class 7 truck i have seen in the last week saying no CDL....
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1997...3fQQitemZ360329785663QQptZCommercialQ5fTrucks


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

My understanding is that any vehicle with air brakes (except RV's) require a CDL and certainly those over 26,001#'s do.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tuning in early for this one. Someone get the popcorn, Scotty will be here soon.

Could be non CDL, if its registered and rated for 26k or less. Which would of course make it a Class 6 truck.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Truck_classification

I love this line.....

"Solid daily driver perfect for the home owner, no CDL required"

I know dozens of white collar marketing managers in Suburbia, America looking for a six wheel dump


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

2COR you're right...screw the Porsche I want a used 97 International in yellow!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

loaderplower93;1160342 said:


> 2COR you're right...screw the Porsche I want a used 97 International in yellow!


now that's funny :laughing:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

OMG
didn't we just do this thread?????????

can't anybody use the search?????


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SMLCAT;1160277 said:


> My understanding is that any vehicle with air brakes (except RV's) require a CDL and certainly those over 26,001#'s do.


Air brakes NEVER dictate whether or not you need a CDL.



2COR517;1160284 said:


> Tuning in early for this one. Someone get the popcorn, Scotty will be here soon.
> 
> Could be non CDL, if its registered and rated for 26k or less. Which would of course make it a Class 6 truck.
> 
> ...


Sorry I am late. Give me a heads up next time. 

Technically it doesn't matter what it is registered at. If the GVWR is over 26k it would need a CDL if used in commerce. A homeowner using it for their private road or a daily driver would not need a CDL.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1171098 said:


> Air brakes NEVER dictate whether or not you need a CDL.
> 
> Sorry I am late. Give me a heads up next time.
> 
> Technically it doesn't matter what it is registered at. If the GVWR is over 26k it would need a CDL if used in commerce. A homeowner using it for their private road or a daily driver would not need a CDL.


So...If i Slap the "Not for Hire" on the door...Do i still need a CDL.......:waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1171140 said:


> So...If i Slap the "Not for Hire" on the door...Do i still need a CDL.......:waving:


Yes, if used in commerce.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

LoneCowboy;1161233 said:


> OMG
> didn't we just do this thread?????????
> 
> can't anybody use the search?????


yes we did...this was more questioning some sort of recent revision/exemption to the 26,0000
i thought what are the odds 4 trucks listed in less than a week all say no CDL


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1171161 said:


> Yes, if used in commerce.


Am i engaging in Commerce by driving said Truck to The party Plaza to Pick-up My Case

of Milwaukees Best Light.....Thats all i do all day.....:salute:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1171185 said:


> Am i engaging in Commerce by driving said Truck to The party Plaza to Pick-up My Case
> 
> of Milwaukees Best Light.....Thats all i do all day.....:salute:


Negative.

You drink the Beast eh? 

You know that is the stuff they squeegee off the floor right? :laughing:


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;1171195 said:


> You know that is the stuff they squeegee off the floor right? :laughing:


You make that sound like it's a terrible thing......................

And I'm not sure I've ever seen a 4900 that didn't require a CDL in commercial use.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the only way to drive 26000+ without a CDL is if it has a farm plate! it is determined as mentioned by the plate on the door, by the way in ny they can call dmv withe the vin and check the oem rating


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

.............................


----------

